# HD5870 Ref-Design GPU-Temp, GPU Temp 1 - 3 ???



## Folterknecht (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi!

GPU-z shows 3(4) different GPU Temps for my HD5870. Which temperatures are measured here - this card only has 1 GPU last time I checked!

And please try to explain it in simple words, my native language is german.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 6, 2010)

the gpu has multiple on-die sensors, check the tooltip over the sensor name. you can even switch it to german in the gpuz system menu


----------



## Folterknecht (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you !!!


----------

